# Ultimate Challenge UK Dynamite



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*
October 24, 2009

The Troxy,
London 

UCUK Heavyweight Championship
Neil Grove vs. Martin Thompson

UCUK Middleweight Championship
Deniston Sutherland vs. Tom Watson

Jason Young vs. Abdul Mohamed
Dean Amasinger vs. Scott Jansen
Edgelson Lua vs. Alberto Mina
Dave Noble vs. Wayne Weaver
Lee Doski vs. Jamaine Facey
Abdullah Hamden vs. Shah Hussain
Ben Craggy vs. Tam Khan
Scott Rogan vs. Michael Brown
Dai Smith vs. Joe Holder
Pablo Ben vs. Tommy Kelly *


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Pablo Ben defeated	Tommy Kelly
Abdullah Hamden defeated	Shahid Hussain
Joe Holder defeated	Ryan Campbell
Michael Brown defeated Scott Rogan
Tam Khan defeated	Ben Craggy
Wayne Weaver defeated David Nobel
Lee Doski defeated	Jamaine Facey
Jason Young defeated	Abdul Mohamed
Dean Amasinger defeated	Scott Jansen
Alberto Mina defeated Edgelson Lua
Tom Watson defeated	Denniston Sutherland
Neil Grove defeated	Martin Thompson


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

shows you how bad our fighters when neil grove demolishes the supposed to be no1 HW in the UK in under a minute. 

and Tom watson our best MW... jesus, i think i could have good go at him he is that bad.

UK mma is just full of thugs IMO and is just totally promoted in the wrong way, they act like MMA is still in the 90's.


----------

